# Newts



## cheesyrhino (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't know if anyone else has tried this, but my Betta lives with a pair of firebelly newts. They are very peaceful together and even share live food meals without aggression. Has anyone else worked with these two species?


----------



## Lauren6214 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Yes. I have Betta and Firebelly newts living together.*

I have a 20 Gallon long tank with a betta, tadpoles, two fire belly newts and a paddle tail newt all living together happily. I feed my newts blood worms and the betta normal food.
Also, I have a different betta ,Eragon, that looks just like yours!


----------



## cheesyrhino (Mar 3, 2013)

Cool!  I'm glad to know I am not the only one! May I ask what kind of Tadpoles? I hear that Firebellies are notoriously difficult to breed...


----------



## Lauren6214 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Tadpoles *








I have 2 leopard frog tadpoles and what I believe are bullfrog tadpoles. they are really cute. One is just getting his legs.


----------



## Lauren6214 (Mar 3, 2013)

*my newts*


----------



## cheesyrhino (Mar 3, 2013)

Be careful of bullfrogs! Even when small they could eat a betta home.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

bullfrogs cant eat a bettas home there not that big


----------



## cheesyrhino (Mar 3, 2013)

That was supposed to say whole lol.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Firebelly newts like temps in the 60s, and will tolerate the low 70s. Bettas need temps in the high 70s-80. They are not compatible.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

+1. And even if you don't see aggression now, all it takes is one hungry newt who isn't looking at what he puts in his mouth. 

But the temperature is the biggest issue here.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> +1. And even if you don't see aggression now, all it takes is one hungry newt who isn't looking at what he puts in his mouth.
> 
> But the temperature is the biggest issue here.


+100
Newts are unpredictable and I will have to emphasize the temperature needs as well. Some newts actually need _chillers_ and bettas need _heaters_.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

That newt looks really small... Is it a baby?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Nets need water that is in the low to mid 60s. Bettas need water that is 78-80 degrees. Definitely not compatible!!!!!!!


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

Plus unless the tank is well filtered (and even then it might be a problem) firebelly newts are poisonous and should really only be kept with its own kind


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Bullfrogs need temperate water. A pond is where they are most at home. Plus, when they get old enough they will eat a betta.


----------

